# machzone silver mint tag axle motorhome



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Has any one had any dealings with this make of camper looked at a few and they look realy well kitted out
any thoughts


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They were a small manufacturer with a good reputation. They went out of business some years ago. There were a few owners who posted on here but not seen them for quite a while. Try a search of the >Members List< and PM a few for their views if still a subscriber.

peedee


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

They were made made by Glenns Leisure of nottingham. Very spacious motorhome

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> They were made made by Glenns Leisure of nottingham. Very spacious motorhome
> 
> stew


Machzone were set up in Hull in the late 80's by Gavin Coverdale when CRV Motorhomes where he was the workshop manager ceased trading.

He was funded by Glenns Leisure as Stew has already stated.

Gavin was a very experienced motorhome designer/builder and turned out an excellent product.

If I remember correctly the only downside was a the lack of payload especially on the smaller vans like the Ecu.

Don


----------

